# Kill Switch install



## Late Starter (Jan 15, 2010)

Can anyone give me some advice on fitting a kill switch to a 2008 BF, I have got one but not sure if its a normally open or closed.

Take a look at the pictures...

Cheers guys

Chris
UK


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy way to tell is to put the tether on it and put a meter on the two wires. Put it on a continuity test. If you don't know what that is, it's when you touch the two ends together and it beeps. If it beeps, normally closed. If it doesn't, normally open. What does it say to tap into?


----------



## Late Starter (Jan 15, 2010)

1bigforeman said:


> Easy way to tell is to put the tether on it and put a meter on the two wires. Put it on a continuity test. If you don't know what that is, it's when you touch the two ends together and it beeps. If it beeps, normally closed. If it doesn't, normally open. What does it say to tap into?


 
Great advice, i will try that straight away... as for what to tap into thats where im stuck as Ive no instructions?

Thanks


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know how it would have to be wired but you should be able to wire it into the existing kill switch on the bars by splicing into those wires need to figure out how that one is wired in though. 

Another way is you may could splice into the key switch. I'm not very good at wiring but these seem like the 2 easiest places to hook one up at. Just need to find out how that tether is wired and go from there


----------



## Late Starter (Jan 15, 2010)

No kill switch on mine over here in the UK, unlike yours in the US?

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You dont have a red switch on the left hand side? For "off" and "run"

Weird...

I'm voting for the key. Just thinking off the top of my head it would seam you could find the wire from the key that is hot when you turn the key on, and just splice the kill switch inline, in that wire.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> You dont have a red switch on the left hand side? For "off" and "run"
> 
> Weird...
> 
> I'm voting for the key. Just thinking off the top of my head it would seam you could find the wire from the key that is hot when you turn the key on, and just splice the kill switch inline, in that wire.


agreed... 

I would try to find someone parting out a brute and buy the factory kill switch from them... just to have the factory look.. but nothing wrong with DIY!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmm no kill switch stock. I wonder do you still have the wires under the handle bars and could just splice into them. It would be worth a look for ease of wiring also the way polaris425 said was the way I was thinking about also


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i need a kill switch on my brute and dont know what brand or anything that would work so let me know how it turns out


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

are yall talking bout a kill switch like the ones u clip to urself jus in case u fall off or r yall jus wanting to b able to kill the motor like the factory switch does. the switch in the pics is like an outboard motors safty kill switch and those break power on the ignition wire like said above by p425 and its closed when the pin clip is inserted and open when released


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

byrd said:


> are yall talking bout a kill switch like the ones u clip to urself jus in case u fall off or r yall jus wanting to b able to kill the motor like the factory switch does. the switch in the pics is like an outboard motors safty kill switch and those break power on the ignition wire like said above by p425 and its closed when the pin clip is inserted and open when released


 yea you might be able to mod a jet ski switch in its place.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats what he's trying to do, did ya'll not see the picture he posted?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

It actually wouldn't be that hard. Off he top of my head, the key switch has three wires. Look at the wiring diagram and find out what each goes to. If there is a constant power going to it, cut it and put the 2 tether wires to each end.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

where we ride, you don't want one of those switches connected to you... if you get in deep water and have to bail off to save the bike from tipping, you don't wanna kill the engine underwater...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> where we ride, you don't want one of those switches connected to you... if you get in deep water and have to bail off to save the bike from tipping, you don't wanna kill the engine underwater...


Good point.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

so does anyone know if you need a normally open or normally closed switch or is everyone just guessing in this thread maybe i missed it


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i saw the pics but then i read him saying that they dont have the switch like we hav in the US and p425 posted about r lil red switch so i jus had to make sure. and as far as normally open or closed shouldnt b a problem cuz i belive they r all the same on they safety kill switch


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have no idea what the switch is in the picture but for it to work on the ignition circuit it needs to be a normally open switch held closed. It needs to open the circuit when the plastic half moon piece is removed.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gpinjason said:


> where we ride, you don't want one of those switches connected to you... if you get in deep water and have to bail off to save the bike from tipping, you don't wanna kill the engine underwater...


doesnt look like he ride a lot of water though :bigok:


----------

